# السلام ......والحب



## blackguitar (5 يناير 2006)

*"كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا مادمت معه فى الطريق .... من ارد ان يخاصمك ويأخ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا ..من سخرك ميلا فامش معه ميلين...أحبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم ....لاتقاوموا الشر "( مت 5 : 38 – 44 )
حقا انها وصايا عظيمه من رب المجد تبين لنا وتوضح ما تكنه المسيحيه من حب وغفران وتسامح مع الاخرين.....انه ليس تسامح بالاسم بل بالفعل
قد ظهرت قمه الخدمه التى تقدم بفرح فى هذه الايات اذ يطلب من الرب ان من يطلب منك طلب لا ترجعه ابدا بل يجب ان نحاول بأقصى جهدنا لتنفيذ طلبه 
ظهرت قمه المحبه فى هذه الايه فاى بشر هذا يقول احبوا اعدائكم هذد مقوله اله طاهر رحيم القلب .....فان احببنا اعدائنا سنكسر شوكه الكراهيه بداخلهم ويتحول كرههم لنا الى حب وياتى السلام على الانسان مع نفسه ومع الرب ومع الاخرين ايضا
انها حقا جمله صعبه التنفيذ ولكنها وصلت لاقصى مقدارها على الصليب فى قول رب المجد على من صلبوه وسخروا منه وشتموه وبصقوا عليه
" يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون"(لوقا 23:34)
أى حب هذا الذى يجعلك تسامح من اساء اليك ومن ضربك ومن عذبك
أى حب هذا لتسامح من قتلك وهو بكل حقد وكراهيه مسرور هذا هو الحب الالهى الذى يجب علينا ان نتمثل بيه
انها حقه قصه الحب العجيب التى تجلت على الصليب 
ويقول لنا الرسول بولس " إن كان ممكنا فحسب طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس ..لا تجـــازوا شر بشر ....ان جــاع عدوك فاطعمه وان عطش فاسقـــه " ( رو 12: 17- 20) بولس الرسول شاول الذى كان يضطهد المسيحين ويفرح بقتلهم بل وذهب الى بغداد خصوصا لكى يشيغ رغبته هذه....مالذى جعله هكذا ماذا سوى محبه الهيه عظيمه زرعت فى قلبه هذه التعاليم الالهيه 
ليتنا ندرك مدى عظمه مسيحيتنا وعظمه مسيحنا وليت العالم يدركون ان تعالميه هذه لايمكن ان تكون تعاليم بشر بل هى تعاليم اله عظيم يطلب السلام بين الناس وبين الانسان ونفسه والانسان وربه *


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا بلاك موضوع جميل جدا*


----------



## antoon refaat (5 يناير 2006)

*يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون"(لوقا 23:34)
ياااااااه مثال جميل اخته يا بلاك الف شكر لالالا لا تنفع مرشد 100 100*


----------



## blackguitar (5 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى اوى يا ميرنا
ميرسى اوى يا انطون
بس مش لدرجه مرشد*


----------



## antoon refaat (5 يناير 2006)

لالالا انتا فظيع يا عمي


----------



## blackguitar (5 يناير 2006)

*ياباشا انت اللى عمى


على العموم شكرا ونا بجد هحاول اجيب اكتر فى الموضوع ده
معلش انا بربط بين المحبه والسلام الداخلى لانى شايف ان هناك علاقه وثيقه جدا بينهم وشكرا*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يناير 2006)

*موضوع فعلا رائع جدا  ومهم اوى يا بلاك 

شكرا جدا ليك وربنا يباركك فى خدمتك

وكل سنة وانت طيب*


----------



## blackguitar (8 يناير 2006)

*ونتى طيبه يا جيجى وربنا يباركك *


----------

